# New Gaggia baby twin! No water coming out at all from Group head nor Wand.



## Chlippo (Jun 24, 2015)

I bought a New gaggia baby twin that I received today. Came with 3 filters, non pressurized. Two regulars and one for the pods.

I plugged the machine and waited a bit for it to warm up. I clicked the hot water button and turned the black knob to get some water thru the system. Surprise! Nothing came out at all. Tried to get some water flow thru the group head, also no water came out. Then I noticed some water under the machine! No leaks are showing from anywhere outside. Just at the bottom of the machine I am getting water leaking only when I try to use the machine. The pumps sound ok, so it;s working.

I don't know what's wrong, it's completely new. I don't want to mess with it so I am returning back tomorrow.

I wanted to share this problem, see if anyone faced it before or what might be the cause.

It feels like something is totally blocked, not even a single drip from group head or steam/hot water wand.

Any clues?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

did you read the instructions and follow the starting up procedure?

If its the same as a gaggia classic I had to do some convoluted procedure before I could make a coffee. It involved switching all the switches in some order which a cant remember and running water out of the steam wand. You was meant to do this if the machine had been inactive for any period of time also.

If you dont do this it wont work properly like how you are describing.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

from what you describe " water coming from inside" it is likely to be the pump valve, the end can snap off in transit if handled roughly, seen it hundreds of times


----------



## Chlippo (Jun 24, 2015)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> did you read the instructions and follow the starting up procedure?
> 
> If its the same as a gaggia classic I had to do some convoluted procedure before I could make a coffee. It involved switching all the switches in some order which a cant remember and running water out of the steam wand. You was meant to do this if the machine had been inactive for any period of time also.
> 
> If you dont do this it wont work properly like how you are describing.


the procedure in the manual is pretty much straight forward. It involves running water out of the steam wand, and the same goes for the group head. No special procedure that I noticed in the manual. But I will have a deep look again at the manual.


----------



## Chlippo (Jun 24, 2015)

gaggiamanualservice.com said:


> from what you describe " water coming from inside" it is likely to be the pump valve, the end can snap off in transit if handled roughly, seen it hundreds of times


Possible. The water leaks from the bottom of the machine (when I turn hot water/steam/ or espresso button on). At first sight you don't even notice any leaking becasue its directly under the machine.

I guess my only choice is to return it.

Thanks for your help


----------

